# Late September Specials - Over 15% off!



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We have a few products left still on special this month. I have put a list below for you. Most products have over 15% discount on them :thumb:

Please note its while stocks last, once they are gone they are gone for good.

Head over to cleanandshiny.co.uk to get them.

Cheers,

John

*Special Offers September *

Meguiars NXT Car Wash - Was £7.99 Now £6.50

Meguiars Ultimate Wash + Wax - Was £8.99 Now £7.50

Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite 250ml - Was £13.50 Now £11.00

Dodo Juice Bananarama Wax 250ml - Was £32.50 Now £27.00

Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Wax 250ml - Was £32.50 Now £27.00

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub Wax 250ml - Was £32.50 Now £27.00

Dodo Juice Hard Candy Wax 250ml - Was £29.50 Now £25.00

Dodo Juice Diamond White Wax 250ml - Was £29.50 Now £25.00

Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax 250ml - Was £69.95 Now £59.00

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Wax 100ml - Was £29.95 Now £25.00

Dodo Juice Supernatural Glaze 100ml - Was £15.95 Now £13.50


----------

